# ADELAIDE barker inlet (torrens island) saturday 4/11



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

ok SA. looking at hitting the huge creek that runs out from torrens island. i cant get google earth, but it is about 2/3 the way up the eastern side of the island.

ive looked at it, and the other creeks that come out from behind the salt-pans at st. kilda, as being productive for yakkers. if anyone has google earth, have a look at the lowtide piccies. sandbank-deephole-sandbank-deephole.... in every creek. my reports indicate huge flatties, bream and some salmontrout, along with massive stingrays (good for a sleighride!)

if anyone is interested, im heading out from garden island boat ramp this coming saturday morning, at about 7am to run out with the tide (0355 2.28m, 1017 0.26m, 1621 2.04m) and hit the creeks at low tide, then come back in with the high tide change.

the weather looks good, as do the tides, and if something unforseen happens to the weather or wind, we will be quite protected by the mangroves. just have to make sure we go with the current (from personal experience, the current is faster than my paddling )

heres hopin... :wink:

edit: its also smack bang in the middle of competition week, and im sick of seeing east-coasters posts  lets stick it to 'em, eh?? :wink: :twisted:


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaron

I will get there at about 8am.....no need to wait for me, I will head to that area and find you...........I will be in the the crappy orange yack. What colour are you?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Aaron - don't think I'll be able to make it, but good luck! I think you are looking at what is known as Swan Alley - it gets very strong currents through there and might be a bit hard to fish, but it does look pretty good through that whole area . I've tried in that area in boats several times for nil return, but it probably needs a bit of finess - so the kayak should be the trick. It is very much like the Price creek that we looked at a few weeks ago. If you are looking for the eagle rays, you should try the flats at the mouth of the creeks. By the way - don't hang around that area after dark - the mozzies are shocking!I look forward to seeing your report!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

no worries bout waiting JW, means i can sleep in a bit!! 8am will still give us plenty of time to get out before the tide turns..

jeff, shame you cant make it saturday. hope you get stuck into some more horse bream soon.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

AAron:
Matt and I could be in it - I'll talk to him tonight. We were planning on going out this weekend but had not decided where. BTW, what would it be like for a first timer (my son) in a yak without a rudder? He will be in a Malibu eXtreme sans rudder.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

duncan
its easy enough. no real swell or waves at all, and the paddle would only be 3 km or so to the spot. id say he'll be fine.

hope to see you guys


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Water_baby,

Yep, at this point looks like I will be a starter. Should be there for the 7am start, but if not will wait for JW. Any tips for HB's, SP's, bait etc.

Also how do you get to the Garden Island Ramp, as I don't have a good Adelaide map.

Yakabe.


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaron and yakabe

There is no need to wait for me, I should be able to find you easily enough. Maybe just give me some idea of you plan....ie, heading up the west (left) side of the channel, to the the creek un the east side of torrens island then heading back on the other side????????

Looks like there is going to be some good weather.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Actually JW, I was going to follow you as I have no idea where I am going


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Aaron: Ta Mate, spoke with Matt earlier and he says he will be in it too.
Not sure what kind of shape I will be in as I am displaying my Malibu at the Got One on South Rd, St. Mary's midnight sale. It is on from midnight to 0300. Will have to get my yak home and try for a couple hours sleep.

Following up on Yakabe's question, what is the best, lures, HB's, SP's, bait etc. any suggestions??

Duncan


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

JW: i dont mind waiting, seeing as i live 10 minutes away from it. and seeing as there is an armada forming, we may as well meet and greet before we head out.

Adrian: good to hear you are comin down mate. my directions are a little rough, but if you come down pt wakefield rd, head along the wetland towards pt adelaide on the new salisbury hwy/south rd connector,

then, you will end up on south rd. turn right onto grand junction rd towards pt adelaide, and take the right hand turn off on the eastern parade (3-4km after you turn off south rd). follow this almost all the way to the end, where you take a right onto the grand trunkway. follow this all the way to torrens island, and go over the bridge at the end, but turn immediately right. (if you dont, you will drive into the power station, and they wont like that!)

follow this road through the mangroves all the way to the end, where you will come to the public boat ramp/ huge car park. this is the launch spot.

easy, huh!? i recomend you use a site like

http://www.street-directory.com.au

to trace the steps ive given, or use a directory book. its easy enough when you get there. if need be, just give me a call and ill come meet you when (if) you get lost!!

as for tips for technique, finesse is the word, as JW can attest to. he is the port master at the moment. ill be taking a range of HBs for bream, flathead and salmon trout, and SP's for same. bait, i might dig some fresh worms, but ill have to see how i go after work, but i doubt it at this stage.

see you all at 8am.


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Good luck guys.
Hope that you get amongst them. Look forward to catching up some other time. 
Yakabe - are you down for the w/e or just the day?
Regards Scupper


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Scupper,

Sorry mate, just down for the day. Finding time to go fishing at the moment hard to come by. I have only been out once since you guys were up. 

So much for my seachange lifestyle.

Yakabe.


----------

